# Quincy is going to be going for his CGN is February!



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

That is so cute. I'm glad training is going well and I'm rooting flor him to do well on the CGN thing!!! Go Quincy!!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks Deb. Hopefully by the time we do the test, he will be an old pro! He has me very excited about obedience too because he is so eager to please! I'm going to have to get some wieners so we can change up the rewards and he does not get bored. Although right now he is all about the cheese. He sees me going to the fridge and he is right there waiting, just on case!


----------



## vtomblin (Jul 18, 2010)

I took the test with Phoenix one day after a show just because. We passed no problems first try without even knowing what we needed to do. But laid back barely describes how mellow Phoenix is.  Quincy will do great! I holding off with Sookie for a bit as she loooves meeting people and wants to stand on her back legs to kiss you. We are learning 4 on the floor. Good luck!!!!!


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

U go Quincy! U can do it. 

Break a leg, buddy!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

vtomblin said:


> I took the test with Phoenix one day after a show just because. We passed no problems first try without even knowing what we needed to do. But laid back barely describes how mellow Phoenix is.  Quincy will do great! I holding off with Sookie for a bit as she loooves meeting people and wants to stand on her back legs to kiss you. We are learning 4 on the floor. Good luck!!!!!


Thanks so much for the encouragement. I am pretty pumped! Quincy is a big kisser too. Do you feel the ring experience helps them be prepared for it?


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Countryboy said:


> U go Quincy! U can do it.
> 
> Break a leg, buddy!


Thanks Frank! He is doing so well with his getting ready. I am pretty proud of him!


----------



## vtomblin (Jul 18, 2010)

I think the ring experience really helps. Walking through crowds, beside other dogs, greeting new people, grooming- really its most of the tests!


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

Quincy definitely has this on lock down! I can't wait to hear how he does


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Yeppers!! Mr. Quincy Jones will kock their socks off!! I know what a good, well behaved boy he is - he's got it under control, Mom!! No worries! :hug:


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

OH Cheri ...make sure you sign up right away when they start to take the entries. They did the testing at the end of the day at the London Show and we were late to sign up and were waiting for ever for it to be our turn. We were exhausted with the waiting.

Another thing...try and train him for every step...because you would be amazed how they act sometimes. Like with Lizette. When I took her to her agility classes I would practice leaving her with the trainer. I would disappear and then come back and the trainer said...yep she was fine...not worried at all.

But when we got to the London Show there was so much going on...and Lizette is 100% devoted to me. I handed her to my friend while I went to look at some booths and when I returned my friend said she nearly dug a hole in the ground trying to get to me. So while we waited I taught her "I'll be back". I held her little face and said "i'll be back" and then I would go and hide. By the end of the day she put two and two together and knew that when I left, I would return. During the test...the boy she sat with when I left said she was great and just calming sat til I returned.

I am sure he will do well...where are you taking him for the test?


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

I would expect no less from your beautiful black boy!  (Give him an extra cube of cheddar for me.)


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

truelovepoodles said:


> OH Cheri ...make sure you sign up right away when they start to take the entries. They did the testing at the end of the day at the London Show and we were late to sign up and were waiting for ever for it to be our turn. We were exhausted with the waiting.
> 
> Another thing...try and train him for every step...because you would be amazed how they act sometimes. Like with Lizette. When I took her to her agility classes I would practice leaving her with the trainer. I would disappear and then come back and the trainer said...yep she was fine...not worried at all.
> 
> ...


I signed him up the minute it was announced. Nancy Muster is doing the judging and she called to let me know the Grey Bruce Kennel Club was offering it. It is nice because they are having two full days the weekend before to work on anything we are concerned about. He is truthfully the most self confident, self assured little fart. Was your girl shown? He got so used to walking into a crazy busy arena and being handed off to Chrystal, I really think he will be fine. But, thank you, we will practice everything just in case. And bonus!! We joined the Grey Bruce Kennel Club too! The test is in Owen Sound.


----------

